# ITB's on VQ35



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Sasha at OnPoint Dyno is pushing the limits on the naturally Aspirated VQ35. He got 418 whp with 53.5mm throttle bodies. Custom CNC'd runners and horns. Now he's going for more with 57mm!

OnPoint Dyno's 350Z


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

I bet its more thirsty as before. Also it would be a good idea to install some K&N or AFE individual filter to filtrate the air that is being suck by the engine.


----------

